# Anesthesia for Colonoscopy



## 21850 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have some concerns about what they use for Anesthesia "Vered". My concerns are what the doctor told me about with this drug you don't form a memory. Well where does the memory go. I have alot of questions about what it does to the brain as a whole. What really scares me is they don't go into detail about the drug they give you for the test. Does anyone have any experience with this type of Anestheisia " Versed". I don't want to learn about it the day of the test. I believe half the battle of these tests to understand what will happen and be as edcuated as you can so you know what to expect. I don't know what to expect about this type of Anistheisia. If anyone has any infor me that would be great!A website would be great too. Thanks Jw


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Versed has an "amnesia" efect. As far as my experience I just have no memory of the procedure or the ride home. I would say I lost about 2 hours total.


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

Anesthesia is the best part of the colonscopy for me! I look at it this way. I spend about 24 hours fasting and drinking horrible tasting fluids and then peeing them out out of the wrong hole, and then I get some of the sweetest drugs avaialbe within the american medcial society. I always try and fight it right before I fall asleep, and then when I wake up and it's all over, I try and remeber the ride home (almost never works)


----------

